# Peat moss with overseeding - dirt factor when kids playing afterwards.



## toyopl (Jul 14, 2021)

Tried finding an answer for this one, but didn't have luck.
Will be overseeding soon, followed by spreading Peat Moss with Landzie spreader.
But I'm starting to wonder, how will this spreaded Peat Moss work with my kids playing outside.
I see people mentioning it's a pita to work with, as it makes you look like you worked in a coal mine 
Will it be possible for my kids to play outside a day or few after and not get totally covered in this stuff ?


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Going to need some rain to wash it in.
I would be more worried about the trampling damage to young grass than the kids getting dirty.
Can you restrict them to a specific area. Of course they will still go everywhere but maybe you can reduce traffic in the most needed areas.


----------

